# 3 fish ohio saugeyes in 4 hrs



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

Aj(aklack7) and myself got out to sling some baits at a favorite spot on alum creek and had some very good luck.. 
Aj had the 1st fish measuring an even 21" 
I got the 2nd a 21.75" 
AJ got the 3rd a 25" 6.2lb pig on a joshy swim in sunrise
I got the last one measuring 19.5"
i'll let aj tell you who the nice guy was that jumped into 4ft water up to his waders soaking his shirts and sweatshirt to net that 25" fish.
except for the 25" the others came on stickbaits
the 25" went back to fight another day


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

they look like river fish to me.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

lol yeah def alum creek, uh huh.


----------



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

Nice fish wherever they came from. Always nice to hook into something like that.


----------



## eyecatcher929 (Dec 3, 2009)

Yeah ok. Considering the state record is only 24.75 & a little over 7pounds. I have caught & seen alot of 25" walleyes caught & none of those look that big to me. Put them up next to a tape then maybe i'll believe that. They all 3 look the same size in fact.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## eyecatcher929 (Dec 3, 2009)

They are some nice sauger though

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## cpr_mike1 (Feb 25, 2009)

Nice fish guys!


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

sweet. Man I wish I could have got out tonight. Big females on the prowl!
That must be that super secret downstream alum spot I keep hearing about right?


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

eyecatcher929 said:


> Yeah ok. Considering the state record is only 24.75 & a little over 7pounds. I have caught & seen alot of 25" walleyes caught & none of those look that big to me. Put them up next to a tape then maybe i'll believe that. They all 3 look the same size in fact.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


aj is 6'4" if that puts in in proportion, but think what you like.. these are saugeyes not sauger or walleyes.. thanks have a nice day


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Wow congrats on some of the nicest saugeyes from Alum in a good while must have been real windy there looks like it created a really good current flow for you. And to A.J. congrats on a nice looking eye it is so weird that everytime you post a good eye the same night or day i also hit one i also got a 25" tonight she was a blimp and neat thing is they both were caught on a Big Joshy Swimbait. make sure to email that picture of your saugeye to big Joshy's sight and get it put on the bragging board and get your free pack of swims. Great job guys i am ready to hit Alum tomorrow!!


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

Big Joshy said:


> sweet. Man I wish I could have got out tonight. Big females on the prowl!
> That must be that super secret downstream alum spot I keep hearing about right?


if you can manage to not get shot around the e livingston/70 area there are some good holes

and sorry actual alum creek, not the lake.. it intimidates me, its too big


----------



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

The state record is 14lbs 4 oz caught at antrim lake in 2004 by the way and those are saugeye, and 30.5 inches.


----------



## StumpHawg (May 17, 2011)

jiggerman said:


> The state record is 14lbs 4 oz caught at antrim lake in 2004 by the way and those are saugeye, and 30.5 inches.


Took the words out of my mouth!!!! Nice Saugeyes Guys!!!!


----------



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

Hi Stumphawg, Where are your pictures?


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

I just gotta ask is that a "RAPALA" digital scale in the picture with the swimbait? HMMM!


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Ha wasn't even aware Derek was going to post this as I was already drumming up a story line for my first fish on a Joshy Swimbait 

Just got home from class, so yea, I wanted to post a thread damit, this is the first time i've been out thus far this year!....I kid, it's all good.

Anyways about my 3rd cast got one dead sticking on clown, then about an hour later I spot one of them "sunrise" baits (which I have always admired btw) and said "lemme throw one of them on". Slow rolled it along the bottom, got snagged, then popped it loose and a second later it was "get the net!"...Thought for sure she was a goner after Derek about went under he was so psyched to get it, somehow manged to get her on shore and I was like "yea get the camera, Joshy will love this "

Also, Just to clear anything up, we were fishing HOOVER ! And we got snagged up like it was nobody's business...Gotta pay to play.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

93stratosfishnski said:


> if you can manage to not get shot around the e livingston/70 area there are some good holes
> 
> and sorry actual alum creek, not the lake.. it intimidates me, its too big


Not cool at all!


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Mushijobah said:


> Not cool at all!


Ehhh you got to cut me and Derek some slack, we're bouncing back and forth between OGF and CR all the time. It's like two different worlds...

Speaking of CR where have you been brah?


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Slow Jeep Patriot


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

should have gone with a TBSS.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

eyecatcher929 said:


> They all 3 look the same size in fact.


Just to clear things up all 3 in the picture are all roughly the same size, the 25" I released. (I release all Saugeye 23" and over).


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

acklac7 said:


> should have gone with a TBSS.


lololol. woulda done the cherokee srt-8 if I had the money.


----------



## eyecatcher929 (Dec 3, 2009)

93stratosfishnski said:


> aj is 6'4" if that puts in in proportion, but think what you like.. these are saugeyes not sauger or walleyes.. thanks have a nice day


I do apologize, I miss read the post. Thought it said sauger not saugeye.i guess if I would have paid more attention to the photo's I would have caught it. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

fishslim said:


> I just gotta ask is that a "RAPALA" digital scale in the picture with the swimbait? HMMM!


Sorry I left my certified meat scales at home.


----------



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

From those of us that fish all winter, Congrats on some really nice Feb. Fish!!


----------



## tobeast (Mar 6, 2009)

congrads nice fish


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

ok 93 i have bit my tongue long enough after your posts about being at alum creek. until a couple people made comments about where you were you admitted not being at alum so my question is why would you mislead anyone into thinking you were at alum while you were not. you and another ogf member made comments last fall that you were catching fish at one spot on buckeye lake when clearly you were catching them at another spot and i do know that for a fact. i have had other ogf members pm me today asking me why you are doing this because they know you have mislead people in the past with your posts. you can only BS so much until it catches up with you. you have been fortunate enough to be fishing with a couple great ogf members that have showed you the ropes on how to catch saugeye and then you go around starting rumors that arent true. the only reason i am calling you out on this is because there are new members on here that are learning to saugeye fish and they dont know any better and think that you are really trying to help when in fact your not. i dont get it and please correct me if any of my post is not true and remember there are alot of people on her that know the same story i know. killingtime


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

killingtime said:


> ok 93 i have bit my tongue long enough after your posts about being at alum creek. until a couple people made comments about where you were you admitted not being at alum so my question is why would you mislead anyone into thinking you were at alum while you were not. you and another ogf member made comments last fall that you were catching fish at one spot on buckeye lake when clearly you were catching them at another spot and i do know that for a fact. i have had other ogf members pm me today asking me why you are doing this because they know you have mislead people in the past with your posts. you can only BS so much until it catches up with you. you have been fortunate enough to be fishing with a couple great ogf members that have showed you the ropes on how to catch saugeye and then you go around starting rumors that arent true. the only reason i am calling you out on this is because there are new members on here that are learning to saugeye fish and they dont know any better and think that you are really trying to help when in fact your not. i dont get it and please correct me if any of my post is not true and remember there are alot of people on her that know the same story i know. killingtime


You're right Ben. Listen 93Stratos, misleading people on spots is not OK. You are welcome to leave the location out of the report, but lying about a report is not what this site is about. This site is about accurate reports and helping your fellow angler. 

It especially ticks people (me) off when you say you are catching them in areas that you probably have never been, but others (me) fish regularly. I know where you caught the fish, and I know how you got back there. Don't be a jerk about it. Keep spots to yourself. Share techniques. Share times and temps. Don't lie. You never know who might blab about "your" spot if you tick 'em off.

No hard feelings, I know this is a different forum than CR...just takes some getting used to


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

I probably should know this, but what is "CR".


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Calm down guys, me and fishslim have been joking for years about hitting Hoover, when in fact neither of us hit it on a regular basis, sort of an inside joke here I guess. Stratos was just trying to play along, he wasn't seriously trying to mislead anyone. Personally I was going to say "A local flow" but whatever.


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

I guess I'm still a newb at this guys, the first time i mentioned a spot that i actually caught them it got raped so bad you couldnt fish it for 2 weeks... 5 months ago i hadnt even caught my first saugeye and ive lucky enough to be shown the ropes by some good guys around here.. pissing people off was never my goal.. ill let the pictures speak for themselves next time and leave the Bs outta it.. anyone wants to discuss it further call it text me. 614-256-4040 Derek


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Dovans said:


> I probably should know this, but what is "CR".


columbusracing.com

Its like a gearhead/badboysclub site...More or less anything goes there, lots of talking trash, foul language etc.


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

its not giving up the spots thats the point it is sending people in a direction that dont know have a clue. as i stated earlier it happened last fall fall in a thread about buckeye this not the first time it has happened. i dont blame you for not telling spots i dont do it either but i dont mislead other people about a spot either. pictures and telling what baits you used is good. alot of new people on here dont know there is a running joke between people so they take what they read to heart and go with it. do what you want to i am just letting people that are trying to learn dont always believe what you read. alot of people put alot of money and time into fishing and dont have people leading them around by the hand and showing them how to catch fish and why waste there time with nonsense


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

killingtime said:


> its not giving up the spots thats the point it is sending people in a direction that dont know have a clue. as i stated earlier it happened last fall fall in a thread about buckeye this not the first time it has happened. i dont blame you for not telling spots i dont do it either but i dont mislead other people about a spot either. pictures and telling what baits you used is good. alot of new people on here dont know there is a running joke between people so they take what they read to heart and go with it. do what you want to i am just letting people that are trying to learn dont always believe what you read. alot of people put alot of money and time into fishing and dont have people leading them around by the hand and showing them how to catch fish and why waste there time with nonsense


Killingtime, lets call an ace an ace, no one has lead me by the hand I've been in hundreds of hours fishing for saugeyes the last couple months, hell the only time I met you out was at like 2am, I've spent hundreds on bait and tackle figuring stuff out, I've stood next to guys and got skunked when they caught their limits.. I said I was sorry, drop it


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

I think everyone has learned alot from this thread please dont get it locked guys!


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

i forgot to mention those were some dandy fish you guys caught. congrats.


----------



## mjn88 (Feb 18, 2011)

Nice fish guys. I as well have put in hundreds of hours and dollars this winter chasing saugeye. Finally learned through trial and error and some people on this site. I had never gotten a saugeye before three weeks ago. Thanks to everyone's help on here, I was able to get 7 thus far and fed my girlfriend, kid and parents this weekend with a nice saugeye dinner. I don't care about anyone's spots generally I want to figure it out myself. Again, excellent fish, and don't worry about the criticism.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Yea derek has amazed me at the amount he has put together In just a few months.. He is truely dedicated, and good at catching saugeye!!! And ben and mush what? i agree with you, just leave location out of the post no need to lie about were just dont mention it.. And believe me derek didnt want to piss any one off, he just doesnt want his spots raped by meathunters and poachers that read these threads. I as well as him have learned not to put specifics... When i post any more i just put how i got em and what i gotem on no need to put specific spots.
LOL and actuall if you just go back in threads past and do ur homework you know were these guys fish..
Aj an troy ur not foolin anyone with that hoover bit! You guys know ur going up to erie to get those hogs!!!!

And aj im jelous man im the one that was supposed to be standing next to derek landing a hog! Great looking fish dude!!!

Great fish guys!!!!!


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

[QUOTEI don't care about anyone's spots generally I want to figure it out myself. Again, excellent fish, and don't worry about the criticism.[/QUOTE]

Excellent response...My sediments exactly


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

back on topic. were the other keepers females as well? seems like they have been more active than the males. also jerkbait of choice, HJ or rogue?


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

i never said he couldnt catch fish i just said he has had some good saugeye guys to show him what its about and knocked that learning curve off by a alot years when other people dont have the chance to have someone help them. i by far am not the greatest fisherman in the world but i catch fish and i have alot of fun doing it and i myself have have been on both ends of catching and not catching when other people are around and thats what keeps us coming back. good luck.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

For the most part, successful saugeye fishing around here has become a social event involving a network of tipsters. I speak from experience when I say the desire to protect insider information you've been handed can get pretty intense, so I find it hard to blame 93stratos. Best thing for me was to set a goal of weaning myself off.

All I really look for in a saugeye report is whether it was caught in a main lake or somewhere below a dam. Things can change so fast that I challenge myself to figure out the rest on my own.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

mjn88 said:


> I don't care about anyone's spots generally I want to figure it out myself.


Again i'll tell alot of people not to worry about where a fish was caught, rather focus on how it was caught then apply/fine tune those techniques to your closest fishing hole until you meet with results. There are alot of good Saugeye holes around Columbus!

Never forget like YEARS ago when OGF was first around I drove way out to Hoover several times chasing reports, and everytime I left pissed off because I knew people were slamming them but I just couldn't connect. 

Case in point we watched maybe 5-6 guys come and go as we were fishing the other day, not a one of them caught a thing, most only stayed for 30min to an hour...


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Big Joshy said:


> back on topic. were the other keepers females as well? seems like they have been more active than the males. also jerkbait of choice, HJ or rogue?


HJ's / Xraps although even after a good tune my HJ was still rising. First time out this year so can't comment on the Males, Although the Females where nowhere to be found in the same spot last Fall. Honestly not sure if they were all females or not, stratos can answer that, also interested if he found anything in there stomachs, all of them were "lean n' mean" as opposed to being fat and sluggish, (which is how there supposed to be with the spawn right around the corner) that 25" should have gone 7 or 8lbs.


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

All 3 kept were females and packed with eggs but barely anything in the belly 2 shad in the 21.75 others were empty


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Nice fish, and very informative thread in many aspects.


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Killintime is just looking out for the little guys out there who don't have a network of fisherman. He just doesn't want people driving hours just to be fooled. Better they not know where at all. Great fish guys, making me jealous Derek don't give your spots or aj won't take you fishing. Just leave spot out like bobby or aj do


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

How did i get dragged into this? As for Hoover i fish it but not alot and as a.j. mentioned it was a running joke about catching them not in hoover but below it in spillway and i know some got upset about that and that is why you do not see me saying anymore don't need people mad over fishing. And i always when kdding around put a  or a wink symbol to let people know it is a joke. As for posting as slippy said give the details you want but avoid the spot but think about the picture you post more then anything you can say you caught them in Japan but when you post a picture with background MANY PEOPLE will know exactly where you are. I knew that spot right away.. Good fish guys and as said you might know the spot but you still gotta catchem!! Good Fishing!


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

fishslim said:


> How did i get dragged into this? As for Hoover i fish it but not alot and as a.j. mentioned it was a running joke about catching them not in hoover but below it in spillway and i know some got upset about that and that is why you do not see me saying anymore don't need people mad over fishing. And i always *when kdding around put a  or a wink symbol to let people know it is a joke*.


Yea I tried to do the same as well, actually had a couple guys PM me about the whole Hoover thing and I readily told them it was a joke between me and you and gave them a few tips on were the bite might be on at.

Also didn't mean to drag you into this just providing some context/background to help people understand where stratos was coming from. I think everyone has learned from this, and as you said the last thing anyone wants is to get upset over fishing!



fishslim said:


> As for posting as slippy said give the details you want but avoid the spot but think about the picture you post more then anything you can say you caught them in Japan but when you post a picture with background MANY PEOPLE will know exactly where you are. I knew that spot right away.. Good fish guys and as said you might know the spot but you still gotta catchem!! Good Fishing!


I was thinking about a text book Slim Grass-shot  but eh, IMO you just don't get a feeling for the size of a fish unless it's matched up with a person, plus with a self-shot you can easily remember every aspect of that day/hooking that fish, I just don't get the same gratification out of solo fish shots. Just my personal preference.

And yea, I was going to shop that pic before I put it up...Usually add some special effects to almost all of my public photos .


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

it seems to me that everyone that getting all upset is the people who arent catching anything lolollolololol hahahaha  just messing guys ...i was at hoover sunday ....fought the winds and big waves at 1st in the yak then got behind the islands up north had i good smack by something but nothing all day usmc-galloway was with me he can vouch for me ...we caught absolutly not a dang thing !


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Look at this one it was blurry to begin with but had it doctored in background so spot would not be seen. What a bad picture and not from the doctoring person just my buddy was shakey i guess that day. This was 25" and slammed a joshy swim moon glow. The other one i really wanted to get a picture of holding her because she was so fat 25-26" and had a NFL football in her belly. Was no one around to take picture so had to lay her down for pic then wished i would have videod letting her swim away she sat there a minute slowly turned and in a quick burst was gone. man she was what keeps trying to find those big girls.


----------



## StumpHawg (May 17, 2011)

jiggerman said:


> Hi Stumphawg, Where are your pictures?


Hahhhh, well as you can see a picture is worth a thousand words to be dissected of who-what-when and most importantly where. We just need Guiding Light music on this thread not my pictures


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Jiggerman this was not caught where you think it was just so you don't think the wrong spot.


----------



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

You told me about that one and stumphawg is one of your friends too, so i know he has had a big one on his stringer this year already also. Troy,Did Dave send you those pics i sent to him tonight.


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

yak-on said:


> it seems to me that everyone that getting all upset is the people who arent catching anything lolollolololol hahahaha  just messing guys ... !


Ben and mushi have been catching fish. I have even been catching afew but wasnt pissed. Do understand Ben and mushis frustration. Slim that fish looked like it just ate about 100 shad and 3 bowls of fiber one cereal


----------



## willisbucks (Mar 30, 2011)

Going to alum in a few any ideas on some spots to hit for some eyes.....dont have to be exact location..just been awhile since i have been down there..thanks


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Alot of alum areas are closed. I think spillway, cheshire and 36/37 would be best bets


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

It has been a good winter for catching eyes for some and crappie for others out here at buckeye. The eyes handed it to me pretty rough this season but I finally put together some crappie on a consistent basis, baits an presentation were the best info but I was also given a couple different locations. I met some great guys some of them from Dayton and Cinci most from Columbus. I couldn't imagine driving to Indian lake to fish Moundwood because I read a thread stating that's where they were caught only to read a day or two later it wasn't Indian lake at all with the gas I would of burned I would of been more then upset. The reason the guys came from Dayton and Cinci is because of this site lets please try to keep it the site it has always been, BRAGGING RIGHTS with good info. If you dont want your area swamped with fisherman think before you post pics and stating where you are at I turned a cple of you onto the early bite at N.S. before it got out and asked you when you showed up to please dont post it, it will get out soon enough. Well Im off work early, my knee is feeling much better and I had a new idea for a new presentation to get a 2 jig set up for vertical jigging.


----------



## willisbucks (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks st. Slippy on way there now


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

st.slippy said:


> Ben and mushi have been catching fish. I have even been catching afew but wasnt pissed. Do understand Ben and mushis frustration. Slim that fish looked like it just ate about 100 shad and 3 bowls of fiber one cereal


That fat girl lastnight was full of eggs...looking for her mom tonight 

headed out at 5 or so for an evening trip, PM me if you and FIL are headin out. I'm texting him now.


----------



## willisbucks (Mar 30, 2011)

A bunch of nothing tonight at the alum spillway


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Lol that one thread AJ said something about "below hoover" and I went and about broke myself walking on those rocks in the dark HAHA..


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Lol that one thread AJ said something about "below hoover" and I went and about broke myself walking on those rocks in the dark HAHA..


Remember that, PM'd me afterwards wondering where in the world I was fishing there and I told you the whole "Hoover" joke and where we actually were fishing. 

Again sorry if I mislead anyone, I thought most people got the joke with all the winky/smiley faces after "Hoover"..It wont happen again.

Got out again yesterday and got another Female, just under 21", came on a deadsticked rouge. Also all the deadstick hits have been extremely light, like what I look for is any noticable sensation in the line, usually feels like the stickbait just lightly brushed a rock, then set the hook and fish on!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Heh, yeah no prob. It was fun. And almost fishable below the dam lol..


----------



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

Fished below Hoover years ago walking the creek and throwing small spinners, had a nice sized mink following me on the bank and watching what I was doing. I caught a small rock bass and pitched it up on the shore and the mink came over to it and carried it away. Pretty cool experience.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

A.J. 
it would be more clear even for newbe if you say you cach them in Japan.
HappySnag is happy to raed reports of catching nice fish.good inuf if you say how you fish and whot they were baiting.

snag


----------

